# arghhh *cough*



## bill (May 21, 2004)

got some deer horn today....forgot just how bad it smells LOL and that was just from cutting it....I will be in mopp level 4 on this for sure.....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

dang Bill it don't smell that bad. I finished all my orders for deer horn today plus made the daughter her new pen from Cherry wood.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sorry, I should have said for people whos' nose still works, its a bad smell LOL
I'll get'er done....just have to work through this...looks like a morning job with coffee LOL


Bobby said:


> dang Bill it don't smell that bad. I finished all my orders for deer horn today plus made the daughter her new pen from Cherry wood.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

burning deer horn... stinks bad


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sharp tools and a light touch and it don't get hot enough to burn


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea, but drilling the hole, STINKS.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Yea, but drilling the hole, STINKS.


Drill slow too :smile:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea, hadn't tried that.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

When you get as lazy as me you do everything slow


----------

